# How are you getting your spreaders into your trucks?



## NaturesEnemy1 (May 29, 2009)

I have 2 snowex spreaders. Vee pro 6000 and 8500. I have a cat242D. currently have them on pallets, raise them up to the truck and them push the spreader into truck. It's not effcient. I met a guy in chicago who welded some sort of beams on the bottom of his snowex7500 and he just picks the entire spreader up and sets it in his truck. I was looking on here for photos of anyone who has done this. if you have and photos or advice before we tackle this project, id love to know. Thanks.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

NaturesEnemy1;1867596 said:


> I have 2 snowex spreaders. Vee pro 6000 and 8500. I have a cat242D. currently have them on pallets, raise them up to the truck and them push the spreader into truck. It's not effcient. I met a guy in chicago who welded some sort of beams on the bottom of his snowex7500 and he just picks the entire spreader up and sets it in his truck. I was looking on here for photos of anyone who has done this. if you have and photos or advice before we tackle this project, id love to know. Thanks.


Well my way isn't going to help you a bit, and I don't have photos or video of my truck, but to answer your question, Google Swaploader hooklift and watch their video. Imagine a v-box bolted to a flatbed and there is my answer.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You have forks for the skid


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't overcomplicate a simple thing. 

Taking 5 minutes to slide a salter off a skid into the bed of a truck at the beginning of the season isn't a major deal, unless you're one of those people that takes them in and out every storm.


----------



## NaturesEnemy1 (May 29, 2009)

Yes we have forks. It's simplifying the process in my opinion.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How could you make it any more simple than sliding a salter off of a skid into the bed? Forks straight into the salter and into the bed?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1867698 said:


> How could you make it any more simple than sliding a salter off of a skid into the bed? Forks straight into the salter and into the bed?


I believe if I read it right is that he currently has the salter sitting on a wooden pallet so that he has something for the forks to go into to lift it. But once he has it raised, he doesn't want the spreader in the back of the truck on top of the pallet, so he has to try to slide the spreader off of the wood pallet into the truck and vice versa when unloading, something probably NOT real easy to do by yourself. What he wants is something (not 5" tall like a pallet) that he can mount the spreader too and leave it on there when it goes into the truck.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

We use forks and straps...lower it right into bed from the side. We've considered welding pockets, but it's not a big deal considering we don't take spreaders out/off until seasons over.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You could hook chains from the forks on top dangling the spreader and back the trucks underneath...others on here have built long forks, pick the spreader up from the back and drive it in. 
I had a boss who built a rack that the spreader was suspended from a hoist cable, thathe just backed under.


----------



## NaturesEnemy1 (May 29, 2009)

derekslawncare;1867764 said:


> I believe if I read it right is that he currently has the salter sitting on a wooden pallet so that he has something for the forks to go into to lift it. But once he has it raised, he doesn't want the spreader in the back of the truck on top of the pallet, so he has to try to slide the spreader off of the wood pallet into the truck and vice versa when unloading, something probably NOT real easy to do by yourself. What he wants is something (not 5" tall like a pallet) that he can mount the spreader too and leave it on there when it goes into the truck.


Hit the nail right on the head. This is exactly correct.


----------



## NaturesEnemy1 (May 29, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1867698 said:


> How could you make it any more simple than sliding a salter off of a skid into the bed? Forks straight into the salter and into the bed?


Let me spell this out for you. 2 salt hoppers and a 200 gallon skid sprayer(summer only): picking up the units, putting them on pallets then moving the pallets. And in reverse-moving the pallets, taking unit off of pallet and getting into the back of the truck. That all adds up to time and usually a second person acting as a spotter.

Welding some sort of feet directly to the spreaders and sprayer, eliminate the need for a pallet. Only need 1 person. Never have to leave the cab. Truck needs to go in for immediate repair and or be towed, just pick the unit up right out of the truck, equals time and ultimately money saved.

winning.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Gantry hoist


----------



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

I welded some rectangular square stock to the bottom of our spreaders to act as fork pockets. I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Our Swenson has holes built into for forks, saltdogg vbox we use straps to lift it in, UTG just gets picked up with forks and tailgate spreaders just get man handled into place. All this is done the Case 60xt skiddy.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine hangs on a chain hoist in my shop ,back in lower it down and go. During a blizzard I will remove it Once I'm ready its inside and warm

Tail gate just pick it up slip it in


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

We have our saltdoggs on pallets, bring the pallet to the back of the truck and push it in with 1 guy. I put our 2yd saltdogg in by myself with no machine. Lift the front to sit it on the bed then lift the back and push.


----------



## NaturesEnemy1 (May 29, 2009)

J&JProperty;1868163 said:


> I welded some rectangular square stock to the bottom of our spreaders to act as fork pockets. I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow.


Thanks. I'd appreciate lt


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Why not hook the spreader with a chain and drop it in. That's what we do. My salt dogg 2250 has slots for forks but I find it easier to just hook it with the chain


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

dodgegmc1213;1868220 said:


> We have our saltdoggs on pallets, bring the pallet to the back of the truck and push it in with 1 guy. I put our 2yd saltdogg in by myself with no machine. Lift the front to sit it on the bed then lift the back and push.


This is what we do as well. I keep forgetting that Salt Dogg is one of the few companies that make spreaders that make sense and can just be pushed right in.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1868502 said:


> This is what we do as well. I keep forgetting that Salt Dogg is one of the few companies that make spreaders that make sense and can just be pushed right in.


I just pick ours up and put them in. Stand them on the end back up to it. Then just pick it up and slide it in

Maybe in just hulk like and the average person can't? Lol


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

We hoist ours with chains using the lifting hook in the spreader.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1868583 said:


> I just pick ours up and put them in. Stand them on the end back up to it. Then just pick it up and slide it in
> 
> Maybe in just hulk like and the average person can't? Lol


I lifted 2 into trucks last fall in a hurry to get ready for a storm by hand, even that wasn't that bad.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1868502 said:


> This is what we do as well. I keep forgetting that Salt Dogg is one of the few companies that make spreaders that make sense and can just be pushed right in.


Yea they are really easy, the only salter we need a forklift with a boom and straps for is our 4yd downeaster..no lifting that sucker by hand


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

we don't have a skid steer or loader , so we roll it off the truck before and after winter and leave it about tailgate high so we just have to boost it up.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just some old cut offs I used.


----------

